# جداول قطاعات الحديد



## أبوكمال (5 ديسمبر 2008)

جداول قطاعات الحديد.... تستطيعون استخدامها كمرجع لكم في الحسابات
1.rar​


----------



## حنين الرافدين (5 ديسمبر 2008)

جــزاك اللــــــه خيــــر


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (5 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## abo_sobhy_eng (5 ديسمبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مجدى سليمان (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا الف شكر


----------



## Al-Maher (5 ديسمبر 2008)

thanksssssssssss


----------



## مصطفى2002 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (6 ديسمبر 2008)

هذة قطاعات الاستيل للاستخدام في المنشات المعدنية مثل الجمالون والفرام الاستيل


----------



## anass81 (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ممتازة

مشكور


----------



## أبو الجنادين (7 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاكم الله خير 
كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (7 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله خير 
كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (7 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا على جهودكم


----------



## علاء محمد الاثوري (7 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
كبف الحال عساكم بخير 
نشكركم علي هذهي المواضيع الرائع والتي يستفيد منها المهند حقا


----------



## A.E.S. (7 يناير 2009)

شكرااااااا نورتونا بعلمكم


----------



## فادي مكارم (8 يناير 2009)

شكرا على المشاركة الفعالة.


----------



## كمال رزق (11 فبراير 2009)

ممتازة ونشكرك عليها شكرا لك


----------



## بسام.م.ب (11 فبراير 2009)

رائع جزاك الله خيرامشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (11 فبراير 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا" على المشاركة


----------



## Safwan Haddad (11 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
مع الشكر​


----------



## Safwan Haddad (11 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وشكرا لك​


----------



## ابوزيدالمصراوي (12 فبراير 2009)

جزيت الجنة وشكراااااااااا جزيلالالالالالالالالا


----------



## mastkanis (12 أبريل 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## احمد الحضرمي (12 أبريل 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررر
ا


----------



## احمد الفاروقى (13 أبريل 2009)

يا اخوانى انا محتاج بشدة هذه الجداول والقطاعات وغير قادر على تنزيلها حيث لا اعرف امتداد الرار ايه هو دائما اى امتداد للرار يفشل عندى على الويندوز


----------



## عاشق السهر (13 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير على المعلومه القيمه


----------



## sayed youssef (15 أبريل 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## abu mohamad (24 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير كنت في اشد الحاجه لها


----------



## مهندس صفاء (24 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااا جزيلااااااااا عالجداول


----------



## اشرف عبد النبى (19 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وشكرا لك
مع العلم ان عندى برنامج اسمة ( Steel Calculator ) وهو يقوم بنفس الموضوع ( تحديد ابعاد القطاعات واوزنها ايضا ) ولاكن الجدول به تفاصيل اكثر .


----------



## amrcivil (19 مايو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*​


----------



## gegamos (19 مايو 2009)

*"اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...
وقهم عذاب النار وعذاب القبر...
وأدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى من الجنة"*


----------



## bobmmmmm (20 مايو 2009)

الف شكر انا كنت بدور على الجداول دى


----------



## 0yaz9 (20 مايو 2009)

رااااااااااااااااااائع جدا مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## 0yaz9 (20 مايو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## E/ ahmed darwish (20 مايو 2009)

شكرا على هذا الجدول (darwish)


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (20 مايو 2009)

*جــزاك اللــــــه خيــــر*


----------



## على مزيكا (23 مايو 2009)

شكرا غلى هذه المشاركة الجميلة والمفيدة


----------



## sulaimance (24 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## maido20002000 (10 يونيو 2009)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سعيد فيالة (7 يناير 2010)

الله يرحم والديك


----------



## عبدالله المسعودي (7 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## احمد_سلوم (8 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمودشمس (8 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك


----------



## E/ ahmed darwish (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا ياهندسة


----------



## al araby 82 (14 يناير 2010)

*thanksssss*
*جزاكم الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيكم*


----------



## ehab mohammed (4 أبريل 2010)

الف الف شكر:15:


----------



## أسامه هاشم (2 مايو 2010)

*فيديو داخل الكعبة*

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتكم وهدانا الله وإياكم لما فيه الخير والسداد
أسامه هاشم


----------



## أسامه هاشم (2 مايو 2010)

أرجو ارسال جداول قضبان السسكك الحديدية ولكم جزيل الشكر
أسامه هاشم


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (3 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا أبوكمال 
ودمتم في طاعة الله


----------



## عزام عبدالناصر (3 مايو 2010)

مشكور


----------



## eygoo400 (3 مايو 2010)

شكرا كتير


----------



## eygoo400 (3 مايو 2010)

و لا تمش في الارض مرحا انك لن تخرق الارض و لن تبلغ الجبال طولا


----------



## elsabrgameel (10 مايو 2010)

*مشكور وجزاكم الله خير 
كل عام وأنتم بخير*​


----------



## elsabrgameel (10 مايو 2010)

*هذة قطاعات الاستيل للاستخدام في المنشات المعدنية مثل الجمالون والفرام الاستيل*​


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عصااام المطري (12 مايو 2010)

gooooood


----------



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (12 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## efraim (16 أغسطس 2010)

جدول مهم جدا وشكرا


----------



## محمد حسنين محمود (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## علاء خليفة (16 أغسطس 2010)

وجزاكم الله خير 
كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## بابلغيث (16 أغسطس 2010)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## civil devel (16 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررر يسلموووو


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## احمد القطاوي (29 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله فيك 
بارك الله لك في اعمالك


----------



## mrtaha (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا على جهود*​


----------



## ابراهيم الصاوي 777 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abozeid_20 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ساهرمناهر (21 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا ووفقك الله لكن نقطه واحده لم اجدها وهي احتساب الallowabl punching shear


----------



## Sara Adel M (1 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م.عطا (2 يوليو 2011)

شكرا


----------



## hshalash (6 يوليو 2011)

اشكر جميع الاخوة المشاركين و القائمين على دعم هذا الموقع فنيا و اداريا و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رائد قوجا (11 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (11 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## التوأم (11 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engmhelal (19 يوليو 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم*


----------



## Dieroty (15 سبتمبر 2011)

thxxxxxxxxxx for you


----------



## iraqivisionary (18 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## السامريو (18 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## المهندسة آلصغيرة (18 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك ألف عآفية​


----------



## mokurz (20 أكتوبر 2011)

رائع جدا 

جزاك الله كل الخير ​


----------



## mohamed koriatam (20 أكتوبر 2011)

ألف شكر ياهندسة


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (21 أكتوبر 2011)

تحياتي
شكرا جزيلا
ياريت لو رفعتها على الاكسل للافادة في الحسابات مباشرة
ربي اغفر لنا ولوالدينا وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات
ربي انصر الشعب السوري آمين يا رب العالمين


----------



## Mervat Refaat (23 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس ابوعمر (23 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فايز زيدان (8 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## muhhaned78 (9 يناير 2012)

اللهم احفظة من كل سوء ووفقة لكل خير


----------



## عصمت حسنى (28 مارس 2012)

*جزاكم الله خير*


----------



## مهندس سمير (28 مارس 2012)

ملفات رائعه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Abu Laith (28 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير ......


----------



## الجيار 61 (18 يوليو 2012)

موضوع مهم شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م حسام النعيمي (18 يوليو 2012)

*بارك الله بيك وجزاك الله خير*​


----------



## ashraff (19 يوليو 2012)

ادخل على هذا الرابط وحمل برنامج جداول Steel رائع

http://www.alshahbaa.com/programs/Steel_section_setup.exe


----------



## علي ضيف (31 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله كل خير
​


----------



## ayman0007 (26 مارس 2013)

رااائع جداجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## muhammadrasul1970 (27 مارس 2013)

شكرا جزیلا اخی الكریم....


----------



## احمد مناحي (1 أبريل 2013)

رحم الله والديك


----------



## Bilnar (2 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sherifmadkor (2 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## sameh_majeed (4 أبريل 2013)

thank you so much , very important topic


----------



## هيثم محمد على (5 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فارس الأندلس (25 يوليو 2013)

جوزيت خيرا وزادك الله علماً


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (26 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك​


----------



## حمدي شققي (27 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## المظفر2 (27 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (27 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير وكل عام انتم بخير


----------



## kortoba (25 مايو 2014)

شكرا لكم


----------



## حمدي شققي (25 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## omar22inx (7 أغسطس 2014)

اخواني المهندسين العرب تحية طيبة وبارك الله لكم المشاركات ونفع بها وجزكم الله خيرا


----------



## lathing 2010 (5 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا لك


----------



## مهندس إسلام سامى (5 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## إبراهيم الفهد (5 سبتمبر 2014)

يا سلام عليك 

هذا اللي كنت احتاجه ـ جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (5 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## amrcivil (8 سبتمبر 2014)

جــزاك اللــــــه خيــــر​


----------



## naser desokey (8 سبتمبر 2014)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng.mahmoudsaid (18 نوفمبر 2014)

la;,vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## فيصل الطالب (30 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------

